# Can I ask Poco port update?



## eonil (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello, I am _a_ FreeBSD newbie.

I wrote a server side program which depends on _the_ Poco library, and I didn't even imagine _the_ latest Poco library isn't available in _the_ ports tree. But it happened. Currently, I am using 1.4.6p2 (current stable latest), and _the_ ports tree has 1.4.3. I tried to install the latest version from _the_ Poco website, but with no success, for 1.4.6p2 or 1.5.2. using both  GCC 4.2 and system installed Clang 3.1. (tried by modifying build configuration)*.*

I think some experienced maintainer need_s_ to handle this port to work. Can I expect _a_ newer version port of _the_ Poco library?


----------



## worldi (Jan 17, 2014)

This question is better directed to the maintainer of the port. You can get the maintainer's email address by running `make -C /usr/ports/devel/poco maintainer`.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

Why don't you try to modify the existing port? That's usually the easiest way. If you can get it working you can supply patches to the maintainer. 

Remember, ports are a community driven feature.


----------



## eonil (Jan 18, 2014)

I see. My posting seems inappropriate. Thanks for advices.


----------

